# Freezing Help!!! Please



## aljgr62 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Heil (1983) It wants to turn on the fire lights up and then it just turns off!???? It is propane, The condensation tube usually needs to be dumped, that did not help, the propane is full, therm. is set at 79. I turned the main breaker off, waited turned it on and the same thing keeps happening.?  Please help! To me it sounds like the fan is done.


----------

